# kamouraska 12 string



## nmetivier (Nov 12, 2008)

I recently bought this guitar at auction for like $100 just wondering now what it is lol. I like it a lot great tone amazing guitar really but plain looking. its a kamouraska and made apparently in 1980. wondering how much its worth as well as any other info anyone has on this guitar.all info much appreciated


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

From a quick google search they were made by Claude Boucher and Robert Godin in the 80's.They were replaced by La Patrie and improved apparently.


----------

